# Burnt Out Elderly Care Home (Picture Heavy), Yorkshire



## Box_of_Monkeys (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi All,

This is my first post. I am a Yorkshire lass interested in empty residentials (blocks of flats especially), but that's a bit daunting for me right now as, although I've been enjoying looking through all your urbexing exploits for ages, it's taken me a while to make the jump into actually going for it myself. This is my first ever urban exploration, and it is of a local care home that was burnt down (arson) around ten years ago, whilst it was still partly occupied. Although no one was hurt, a body was found in the grounds some years later following a local murder. The five men responsible have since been caught. I checked out this sad place with two friends. As well as several outbuildings, it also has a bomb shelter, which isn't really done justice in the picture. Enjoy!

PS: Whilst I've the chance and got your attention, I read with interest the question posed about whether you've ever run into trouble whilst urbexing. My question is... have you ever run into something unexplainable? Either a spooky situation or an unexplainable photograph? The vibes I got from the atmosphere here were quite strong so was half expecting to see an elderly face peeking out of a window in one of the pictures!

All pictures (more) can be seen here: http://s1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg525/Box_of_Monkeys/






The home from the back





The home from the road





The home from the driveway






































































The bomb shelter













































A footstool and a slipper - remnants of a care home past.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2012)

Crikey that is well trashed,looks like it will fall down soon? thanks for sharing.


----------



## Box_of_Monkeys (Apr 3, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Crikey that is well trashed,looks like it will fall down soon? thanks for sharing.



Yes, it was a bit daunting stepping onto some of those floorboards, let me tell you! x


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 22, 2012)

Good first report


----------



## mummyshambles (Apr 22, 2012)

what a mess the place is! but you have taken some great pics! i'm yorkshire too by the way!


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 23, 2012)

derp ! this place wasn't the care home... this is a mansion place called Ingleroyd


----------



## sparky. (Apr 23, 2012)

nice first report mate thanks for sharing


----------

